# Northern Lights tonight August 3rd



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Aurora alert: The Sun is waking up
> *The Sun's surface erupted and blasted tons of plasma into space Sunday. That plasma is headed our way, and when it arrives, it could create a spectacular light show.*
> _Provided by Harvard-Smithsonian Center, Cambridge_
> 
> ...


Astronomy.com - Aurora alert: The Sun is waking up


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks. I'm just celebrating the first rain here in over a month. If it clears up tonight, I'll have a look.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tip MacDoc--I'll be looking.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be looking too, I read about it yesterday and it said it would be rather impressive... the only problem is we'll be overcast here in Ottawa judging by the torrential downfall we're having right now... and the forecast for the next few days...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Clear skies and 23C temps as we approach 9PM here in St.John's. Might be visible here as well. We shall see.

"One of the year's best meteor showers will peak during the early morning hours of August 13 under a moonless sky. "The waxing crescent Moon sets before twilight ends, so the best viewing of the Perseid meteor shower will be after midnight," said Astronomy Senior Editor Richard Talcott."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> I'd be looking too, I read about it yesterday and it said it would be rather impressive... the only problem is we'll be overcast here in Ottawa judging by the torrential downfall we're having right now... and the forecast for the next few days...


Ditto here north of MTL. Pity...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We might be below the southern edge

Weather is iffy - it's still 28 which = thunderstorm - if that happens skies will be good later on



> Tonight
> Cloudy with 30 percent chance of showers early this evening then cloudy periods. Risk of a thunderstorm early this evening. Wind southwest 20 km/h (12 mph) becoming light early this evening. Low 22C(72F).


Here is some background for the threat of a realllllly big storm if it hit.

Here is the background for those not familiar with the threat potential

MinnPost - Solar storms pose increasing threat to modern world

Geomagnetic Storms - Reducing the Threat to Critical Infrastructure in Canada

This from Denmark for this storm



This is the NOAA map










Space Weather Now

Dr. G you might be good now.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Skies are supposed to clear later this evening. If not will drive east a bit as the road cams are showing things already clearing in that direction.

Good news here for the AGW crowd. Looks like even though it is really late starting there will be some sort of solar max next year. Had that failed to show altogether, an ice age would have been very difficult indeed to lie away.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a bunch of crap.....go learn some climate science....



> Next Ice Age delayed by rising CO2 levels
> 29 Aug 2007 ... Future ice ages may be delayed by up to half a million years by our burning of fossil fuels. That is the implication of recent work by Dr .


Next Ice Age delayed by rising CO2 levels



> Next Ice Age Delayed by Global Warming, Study Says
> 3 Sep 2009 ... The North Pole is warmer now than it has been in the past 2000 years, a trend that is holding off the next ice age, according to the most ...


Next Ice Age Delayed by Global Warming, Study Says

and it's record warmth DESPITE a quiet sun.....pathetic comes to mind for AGW deniers these days,



> NASA: First half of 2010 breaks the thermometer — *despite “recent minimum of solar irradiance”*
> July 10, 2010


NASA: First half of 2010 breaks the thermometer ? despite “recent minimum of solar irradiance” Climate Progress











The sun has a an influence within the cycle and swings in a known range.

Now stay on topic and lose the stupid OpEd crap from denidiots


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> What a bunch of crap.....go learn some climate science....
> Now stay on topic and lose the stupid OpEd crap from denidiots


Ah yes, he who must be obeyed on ehMac that is never sanctioned for being nasty, outright rude and routinely name calling, as well as a pompous so and so, who holds an abrasive attitude towards anyone who disagrees with him has spoken.

It's damn near time someone with the authority to step on him, does so.

Or is there some secret agreement covering that too?

I wonder just who that might be? Hmmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Ah yes, he who must be obeyed on ehMac that is never sanctioned for being nasty, outright rude and routinely name calling, as well as a pompous so and so, who holds an abrasive attitude towards anyone who disagrees with him has spoken.
> 
> It's damn near time someone with the authority to step on him, does so.
> 
> ...


You're right sinc. It's socialist propaganda trying to form a global totalitarian regime by dictating how much of everything and anything we consume. Damn commies! :lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Northern Lights are pretty. Yes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I drove out to the top of the Niagara Escarpment to look at the pretty Northern Lights. Zip. Zilch. Nada.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some faint lights north or Barrie reported by another mycyclist 



> Well just got back.
> Went further north to Oro were there is no ambient light. Lots of shooting start and satellites but as far as Northern light, you could barley make them out. They were out but you really had to be in total darkness and focus in to see them.
> They were not very colorful either mostly white, but they wee dancing around. Not really what I was expecting but O well what can you do.


ah well - nice night for a ride anyways.

Nice shot from Ontario









I figured it would be a long hike for little gain given the marginal activity.
Glad you got out tho. A meteor or two is always fun. It's far from over BTW



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*GEOMAGNETIC STORM--MORE TO COME?*[/FONT] The solar storm of August 1st sent two CMEs toward Earth. The first one arrived yesterday, August 3rd, sparking mild but beautiful Northern Lights over Europe and North America (see below). The second CME is still en route. NOAA forecasters estimate *a 35% chance of major geomagnetic storms when the cloud arrives on August 4th or 5th.*


and this was last night in Michigan at Lake Superior - if we get a major hit - it will look more like this around S Ontario


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

We got nada as well. May have been a bit too late as we were out between midnight and 1 AM. The reports north of us suggested the peak was around 11 PM.

Ah well the milky way was spectacular as was the moonrise so it was time/gas well spent.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> We got nada as well. May have been a bit too late as we were out between midnight and 1 AM. The reports north of us suggested the peak was around 11 PM.


I drove through the escarpment between 11:00 and 12:00, and nothing on a clear black sky. I have seen feeble, pale Northern Lights before and unless you're studying them carefully, it looks just like a few wispy clouds.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nothing here as well. Went up to Signal Hill and looked northwards .......... but saw nothing but the stars, which is still a thrill, especially when viewed from the edge of North America.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

make sure to back up your hard drives LOL.... Magnetic interruption...
Macleans had an article how in '84 or '89 - cant remember but the last solar flare disrupted the grid for a few days...

scary... I just say the movie 2012 -- it was based on this... LOL


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> make sure to back up your hard drives LOL.... Magnetic interruption...
> Macleans had an article how in '84 or '89 - cant remember but the last solar flare disrupted the grid for a few days...
> 
> scary... I just say the movie 2012 -- it was based on this... LOL


Want a real solar scare, read Arthur Clarke/Stephen Baxter's; Time's Eye and Sunstorm.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Norway got a big show.



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MORE AURORAS IN THE OFFING?*[/FONT] Earth's magnetic field is still reverberating from the CME impact of August 3rd, which sparked auroras as far south as Wisconsin and Iowa in the United States. Analysts believe a second CME is right behind it, due to arrive on August 5th. A second impact could re-energize the fading geomagnetic storm and spark a new round of Northern Lights. High-latitude sky watchers should remain alert for auroras.
> At the height of the August 3rd display "the whole sky over northern Quebec filled with green and purple," says photographer Michel Tournay. "I couldn't decide where to point my camera!" Fortunately, he had a wide-angle lens:
> 
> 
> ...














> Douglas Ng says he shot this photo of the Northern Lights early in the morning Aug. 4 from the south side of Lake Simcoe. "I was lucky enough to include the complete big dipper into the composition," he writes.


GTA skies lit up by northern lights - thestar.com

Maybe tonight it's our turn.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I checked the night sky at 2:00 and 4:00 a.m. but not a hint.


----------

